# Viper 5901 2-way not working



## ddlaz (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi all!
I had my 5901 installed in Feb of 09(maybe 08?)...In March , i started getting the error tone as if the remote wasn't receiving any feedback from the car. I tried repairing it, the remote wouldn't confirm the pair was successful but i'd remove my key and all the functions would work fine. I took it to the original installers, best buy, and they said the remote was bad. Unfortunately, BB didn't carry the 5901 yet so they didn't have any replacements in stock. I sent it off to DEI, got it back and pairing was the same. Brought it back to BB, they said the antenna was bad. I got that replaced as well. Same problem. I just decided to live with it because it seemed like BB was just guessing component after component. Now, I live in an apartment and would REALLY like to know if my car is started or not. I decided to do more research and people have said that deleting the remotes from the memory. Following the installation manual, i put the remote into pair mode, open the door, put the key into ON position, press the valet switch twice then press and hold while pressing the arm button. The remote does a little chirp, I guess, then seconds later, return with an error tone. Then i release the valet switch. I've tried holding down the arm button instead of pressing once, same result. All remotes except the one I used in pair mode are still working. I then try to to do the auto learn mode and same result. 

One question I have is this one section it says: If the siren generates one long chirp when attempting to program the unit, the
learn routine is locked and must be unlocked using the Bitwriter® before proceeding.

When I try to enter the programming mode, it sounds the sirens as if the alarm is starting to go off, is that the "one long chirp" that's telling me the learn routine is locked? I doubt that it's locked because this BB seems to have done a sheisty job since I have a pack of wires hanging down my passenger side kick panel -- just noticed this as I sat in the passenger side messing around with this damned alarm. Not only was the job sheisty, but it was the first 5901 they've done and I'm not sure if BitWriter has been around before the 5901 or not. 

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ddlaz said:


> Hi all!
> I had my 5901 installed in Feb of 09(maybe 08?)...In March , i started getting the error tone as if the remote wasn't receiving any feedback from the car. I tried repairing it, the remote wouldn't confirm the pair was successful but i'd remove my key and all the functions would work fine. I took it to the original installers, best buy, and they said the remote was bad. Unfortunately, BB didn't carry the 5901 yet so they didn't have any replacements in stock. I sent it off to DEI, got it back and pairing was the same. Brought it back to BB, they said the antenna was bad. I got that replaced as well. Same problem. I just decided to live with it because it seemed like BB was just guessing component after component. Now, I live in an apartment and would REALLY like to know if my car is started or not. I decided to do more research and people have said that deleting the remotes from the memory. Following the installation manual, i put the remote into pair mode, open the door, put the key into ON position, press the valet switch twice then press and hold while pressing the arm button. The remote does a little chirp, I guess, then seconds later, return with an error tone. Then i release the valet switch. I've tried holding down the arm button instead of pressing once, same result. All remotes except the one I used in pair mode are still working. I then try to to do the auto learn mode and same result.
> 
> One question I have is this one section it says: If the siren generates one long chirp when attempting to program the unit, the
> ...


 Don't deal with Best Buy there idiots! Call DEI Google them, tell them what you have ask to speak to a tech he'll walk you through it.


----------



## ddlaz (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, one installation too late. I fixed it though, just unplugged the brain for a minute and it's working perfectly. I googled dei, their warranty page just links to a find a dealer page or mail in 15 bucks and the defective product. No more 1800 number to call or email to send. 

I have an older version, anyone know if I can get my firmware updated or something to get the features that are on the newer version such as remote button unlock when the ign is off?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ddlaz said:


> Yeah, one installation too late. I fixed it though, just unplugged the brain for a minute and it's working perfectly. I googled dei, their warranty page just links to a find a dealer page or mail in 15 bucks and the defective product. No more 1800 number to call or email to send.
> 
> I have an older version, anyone know if I can get my firmware updated or something to get the features that are on the newer version such as remote button unlock when the ign is off?


 You need a dealer with a bit writer for the firmware update..........You could try the link you found, they may have a unit and do a cross shipping.


----------

